# PHILADELPHIA, PA-2 M GSD'S - BONDED-OUT OF TIME



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

This e-mail has the widest distribution I can give it on short notice, and there is no guarantee that we will be too late no matter the effort; as you probably know by now, PACCA is both packed and in administrative transition with space and staff both at a minimum. For that reason I am attaching web descriptions for each dog along with best photos along with eval. comments.

EVALUATIONS:

Overview: both Zeus and Apollo were strays brought in as strays from NE Phila. on Dec. 2, about 4 days ago. These names of course only serve as ID as they were attached at the shelter and neither dog answers to those names. Both exhibited excellent dispositions and were friendly and calm with all dogs that they saw while in the outdoor pen. They were inquisitive and showed no reactivity. Same was true walking them out. Zeus will sit on command with or without treats, including when walked on the leash. Otherwise did not show responses indicating much prior training. 
Apollo should be a relatively easy foster and would likely thrive in a home with another dog. However, cautionary is that he might have picked up some tricks from Zeus (see below). He did not exhibit any tendency to try the escape routines I describe for Zeus. 

Zeus, on the other hand appears to be a consumate escape artist and my bet is that he is responsible for both dogs ending up as strays. Zeus showed me physical abilities that indicate he might be able to scale a cyclone fence up to 6 feet in height unless it was enhanced to keep him from going over the top; he also showed excellent potential for lifting the pen gate latch. Indoors, both dogs were in a large pen, and while I was there Zeus was working on testing the bottom with his teeth. Therefore, an experienced owner with a fenced yard with a minium height of 5 feet if a stockade type and 6` If he can't go over, or through, he might try going under. Better name for him would be Houdini.

The shelter would like to adopt them out together as they appear to be bonded, particularly Apollo to Zeus. However, I would recommend this as feasible only in a home with no other dogs; in addition, it might be difficult to really get the dogs focused on the new owner as pack leader if they go together.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

ZEUS:










APOLLO:


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

WEB DESCRIPTION APOLLO

ID: AO6870479 Kennel Name: APOLLO; in holding area: Not neutered
GERMAN SHEPHERD
MALE 
Large
Baby
UTD on shots: cage card has notation for the shelter to implant chip

Apollo is a young male between approximately one year and 16 months of age 
judging by his teeth and slenderness indicating he is likely in that "late teen 
stage" of his growth and not yet filled out. On first meeting, Apollo seems a 
bit shy but quickly warms up when given attention. Once relaxed, he enjoyed 
being outside, was interested in what other dogs were doing and seemed ready to 
play but was not over exuberant, nor at all reactive. He enjoyed hopping up on 
a bench and inspected my bag, though he was not particularly looking for treats. 
He would sit on command, anjoyed being petted. While in a large play pen with 
his pal Zeus, he was concerned when Zeus was taken out and he was left behind. 
However, it appears that he would do well on his own if separated from Zeus. 
The evaluator's feeling is that he would do well in a home where he had another 
dog as a companion.

If you would like to meet Apollo please contact Ed Ost at 215-672-7892 or at 
[email protected] Apollo is still in the shelter and time is of the essence 
because of the shelter being filled to capacity.
__________________________________________________________________________
ID: A06870532; Kennel Name ZEUS; in holding area; Already neutered

GERMAN SHEPHERD
MALE
VERY LARGE
YOUNG

Zeus is a magnificent young male, approximately 2.5 to 3 years of age with a 
medium thick coat, very large, podwerful and athletic. He is a charmer, 
friendly, outgoing, and active. Zeus showed calm interest in other dogs and was 
friendly and not reactive toward a stream of dogs, passing by his pen. Zeus 
was friendly, would sit on command but not attuned to doing much else, though I 
did not push him in that respect. However, he struck me as an exceptionally 
intelligent dog who could be resourceful in accomplishing whatever he might want 
to put his efforts to. His attempts to lift the latch on the outdoor pen and 
escape by scaling the 6' chainlink fence when he thought I might not be paying 
attention made me think that the natural name for him might be Houdini. He did 
respond to my stern stop that or "uh-'uh" or a leash correction. The latter was 
tested only when I picked up the leash. If I held it and paid attention, he 
didn't try that kind of
stuff.

Houdini, oops I mean Zeus, is an engaging dog that requires a very experienced 
and patient owner with both the facilities and patience to cope with a dog that 
will test you at every opportunity. In the right hands, that exceptional 
intelligence could make him a terrific dog. In less than capable hands he could 
be a problem. Like Apollo above, he is at extreme risk do to the shelter's 
crowding and also to the need to place him in the right home. If you would like 
to meet Apollo please contact Ed Ost at 215-672-7892 or at [email protected] 
Apollo is still in the shelter and time is of the essence because of the shelter 
being filled to capacity.

If you would like to meet Apollo please contact Ed Ost at 215-672-7892 or at 
[email protected] Zeus is still in the shelter and time is of the essence.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PAWS, the Philadelphia Animal Welfare Society, is a donor-funded division of PACCA, the Philadelphia Animal Care and Control Association. PACCA is the City of Philadelphia's contracted animal control shelter. Taking in just about 30,000 animals per year, it is the highest volume animal shelter in the region.

PAWS (Philadelphia Animal Welfare Society) 
Philadelphia, PA 
(267) 385-3800


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

More Zeus:


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

More Apollo:


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

The person who eval. them thinks they can be seperated.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Both dogs are still there, miraculously!


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I've been told that they both have been pulled by rescue. I don't know which one. 
I just got a foster on Sat. I've been asking my husband since then to let me take Apollo. He finally agreed last night I don't think he will be very upset to learn that we will still only have 1 foster dog


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I believe Apollo is with German Shepherd Rescue of Southeatern Pa. I hadn't heard that Zeus got pulled, but I sure hope so!

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------

